

Ask HN: Which clojure implimentation is primary? - z3phyr

Clojure runs on CLR, JVM and JS. Which implimentation is meant to be primary? Does clojure suffers from 'implimentation switch'? (ie Primary Development like libraries, compiler optimizations and documenting shifts by the mood of the community)<p>For example, imagine, today the main development implimentation (supported by the community) is CLR, I start learning/using that implimentation, and suddenly in a matter of days the community switches to Javascript and start implimenting new technology in it. There are only few people mantaining the CLR version. Now after some days, I not only have to change my codebase, but also my platform....
======
hga
Rich Hickey started out with simultaneous CLR and JVM implementations, then
dropped the former when he realized he was slowing down the development of the
language by half. Since then the CLR version has been picked up by others, and
although I'm just getting back into the Clojure community it sure looks like
ClojureScript is getting a lot of respect, there is a very minor breaking
change in the JVM version 1.4 for compatibility with ClojureScript (very minor
in that if you're ... wild enough to name record fields with a leading dash
(e.g. "-a") one syntax for accessing them no longer works, which allows
something else useful in ClojureScript and JVM Clojure 1.4).

If you want the unquestioned primary one, it's the JVM one found at
<http://clojure.org> and I don't see that changing for a very long time unless
Oracle goes insane in very unexpected ways (not likely, seeing as the first
new JVM version they put out adds some support for dynamic languages).

~~~
z3phyr
Can clojurescript become a primary clojure implimentation?

